# How well do your FO's stick in your cp?



## MrsFusion (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I've finally come up with a recipe that I'm happy with.  With most of my soaps...the scent from the soap doesn't stick around after you wash with it.  But, with this new recipe...the scent seems to stick around.  It's been 2 hours since I washed my hands...and I can still smell the FO.  Granted, I did lather around the soap for about a minute...I was so impressed with the bubbles, lather, smell and silkiness of the soap...

If you run your hand across in front of your face, you can't smell the FO.  But, if I smell my hand...I can definitely.

The more experienced soapers might have this with every batch...
Anyhoo...I was excited...and wanted to share


----------



## carebear (Feb 28, 2011)

Most scents don't really cling to the skin after the soap is washed away.  Some fragrance chemicals and oils have more staying power (patchouli comes to mind) but most really don't hang around long.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish they did all stay on your skin, but of the tons of fo & eo I've tried only a few scents cling to your skin...(that's why I started looking into body sprays   )


----------



## AmyW (Mar 1, 2011)

It's my PERSONAL opinion that soap scent is better just to make the soap smell nice to use, not to scent the skin with. Leave on products are better for that, similar to using expensive oils and butters - save those for a leave on product, not a wash away one. Just my 2 pennies =)


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> It's my PERSONAL opinion that soap scent is better just to make the soap smell nice to use, not to scent the skin with. Leave on products are better for that, similar to using expensive oils and butters - save those for a leave on product, not a wash away one. Just my 2 pennies =)


I agree.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Mar 1, 2011)

> t's my PERSONAL opinion that soap scent is better just to make the soap smell nice to use, not to scent the skin with. Leave on products are better for that, similar to using expensive oils and butters - save those for a leave on product, not a wash away one. Just my 2 pennies =)



Well said!  I've had some people say that they prefer body washes because the smell stays longer, but I have countered with "Then it may not be rinsing off completely then".  They haven't said too much after that!


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree about the patchouli sticking. Every bar of Dragon's Blood I've used, for example, leaves a scent behind for quite a long time. Not so with most everything else. Either no scent sticks or a very light one that fades after half an hour or so. Definitely not like lotions or body sprays.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> It's my PERSONAL opinion that soap scent is better just to make the soap smell nice to use, not to scent the skin with. Leave on products are better for that, similar to using expensive oils and butters - save those for a leave on product, not a wash away one. Just my 2 pennies =)


You're right about some things being better left to the leave on products, why use an expensive moisturizing/protecting oil or butter in a product that is merely going to be rinsed away...that's pouring money down the drain (so to speak   ) but since you have to go to the expense of using EO's and FO's anyway, it'd be really nice if they lingered on your skin awhile, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree about patchouli sticking and I HATE patchouli! Evertime I wash with something with patchouli in it (and it's usually something a soap I've bought from someone who failed to mention there was a patchouli note in their frgrance blend) the smell seems to last forever. Of course the one scent I don't like sticks!


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

used properly, not something many soapers are good at - truth be told - patchouli lends a clean, freshness to scents.  it's a big component of the Tide (original) scent, for example.  not only does it contribute to the character of the scent but it also helps it stick throughout the laundry process and linger on clean clothes.


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 2, 2011)

I just wanted to add...I know that most FO's  don't stick around in wash off products.  And in making my recipe that wasn't what I was going for...just saying it's a bonus with the batch and I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 2, 2011)

What fragrance did you use that stuck around?  Did it have patchouli in it? 

Someone I know who faithfully uses a homemade soap (NOT made by me) of Patchouli and Orange gave me a sample of it the other day.  

1) I could smell it on him over 2 hours after he showered with it.

2) It was VERY strong smelling, which to a patchouli lover like me, was very nice...I could smell clove also.  It was a very MANLY fragrance.

3) It dried the crap out of my skin and made me itchy when I showered with it twice.  I think it was too much fragrance oil.  It was definitely FO, not EO....it tasted AWFUL!   :?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to get the oakmoss sandalwood from wsp, and LOVED it! (they changed it   )but anyway it was a nice manly scent, and it was one of the few that I've tried that would linger on your skin. Maybe it was that, or some other type of oakmoss. I'm soaping with the black canyon from peak right now, it's another manly scent and it lingers also. Must be something they use in those manly type scents that has a good staying power.  :roll: 

(you noticed I'm NOT asking how you know it tasted bad LOL)


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 2, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> (you noticed I'm NOT asking how you know it tasted bad LOL)



What?  You don't taste your soap?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL! Nancy I do touch my tounge to every batch   ...but I don't know if I'd taste a bar that someone else had gave me. LOL!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 2, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> LOL! Nancy I do touch my tounge to every batch   ...but I don't know if I'd taste a bar that someone else had gave me. LOL!



i immediately received a kiss and multiple Altoids,  :wink:


----------

